# how 2 connect samsung sgh-e250 mobile 2 my pc?



## evewin89 (May 30, 2008)

hi everybody,yesterday only i bought a new samsung sgh-e250 mobile,which doesn't come with any driver cd or data cable.i also hav 1 samsung sgh-e490 which bundled with its driver cd + data cable. is there ny way 2 connect my e-250 with my pc using DATA CABLE?


----------



## rahul_u_know_me (May 30, 2008)

install the device driver and software came with the set and ...here you go it will detect the mobile and it can be syncronised than


----------



## PcEnthu (May 30, 2008)

Better get a bluetooth dongle and install the Bluesoleil software


----------



## evewin89 (May 30, 2008)

rahul_u_know_me said:


> install the device driver and software came with the set and ...here you go it will detect the mobile and it can be syncronised than



i already mentioned above dat my phone (sgh-e250) doesn't cum with ny DATA CABLE or driver cd.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 30, 2008)

Look up in the manual. Buy the data cable that supports you phone. Driver must be available at samsungs' site. Or use bluetooth


----------



## rahul_u_know_me (May 30, 2008)

evewin89 said:


> i already mentioned above dat my phone (sgh-e250) doesn't cum with ny DATA CABLE or driver cd.



sorry man my mistake.... see there are a lot of different types of cabeles in samsung... even if they come with the same type of sockets to connect to mobile... they are not intercompitable .... so its better that u go through the user manual.... if dont have any, search for it on samsung website... and its always better to purchase it from samsung showroom itself....softwares will come with the cable itself...


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 30, 2008)

Last time I saw E250 and E500 had the same data cable. So you can try here too. Just put the driver CD of the data cable you got with E500 into the optical drive. Plug in the data cable to the phone and the other end ot the usb port. If its compatible then Windows will ask for the data cable driver. Point the source to the optical drive.

PS: Use at your own risk. Do not force the connectors if they refuse to go in.


----------



## evewin89 (May 31, 2008)

nw i m able 2 connect my e-250 2 my computer as a mass storage device with my old 
e-490 data cable,  this was possible (wen i changed my phone setting, from "modem 2 mass storage")  bt still i dont have the drivers of e-250 & because of that my samsung pc suit software doesn't recognize e-250.can ny1 provide me the link 2 download e-250 drivers..


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 31, 2008)

AFAIK, you don't need any drivers separately. Download PC Suite for your Windows version from here: *www.samsung.com/me/support/product...I=/me/module/ssi/right/rmenu_mobilephones.sec

It has everything to sync your phone.


----------

